# 1948 Schwinn B607



## Connor (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey Guys, I just picked up this all original 1947 Schwinn B607 (AutoCycle). It's my new favorite
rider. I love the "The World" head -badge. It's got some cool features on it too.
-Springer fork
-Rear deluxe reflector
-Cycle-Lock
-Large Flange Heavy Duty Fore-Wheel Brake (Front Drum Brake)
The tires on it are pretty shot. Are there any White-Walls that you would recommend?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2016)

Connor said:


> Hey Guys, I just picked up this all original 1947 Schwinn B607 (AutoCycle). It's my new favorite
> rider. I love the "The World" head -badge. It's got some cool features on it too.
> -Springer fork
> -Rear deluxe reflector
> ...



great  job on that one killer bike man love it


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I love the colors on that bike. Hopefully you can find an original paint rack for that puppy. As for tires I would try to either find a set of Lightning Darts or John's chain treads. V/r Shawn


----------



## Connor (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok, thank you Shawn!


Freqman1 said:


> I love the colors on that bike. Hopefully you can find an original paint rack for that puppy. As for tires I would try to either find a set of Lightning Darts or John's chain treads. V/r Shawn


----------



## Connor (Dec 6, 2016)

If anyone wants one. I know of a really nice similar one that is a really good deal. The only bad thing is that the paint on the tank is chipping off and it looks really bad...
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/bik/5862827788.html


 
-Connor


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 6, 2016)

Those tires look to be in amazing condition to me.  Don't toss 'em!


----------



## Dave K (Dec 6, 2016)

Great bike.

I would put repop Typhoons on it.  They roll really nice.


----------



## Connor (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok, cool. Thanks Guys!


bikewhorder said:


> Those tires look to be in amazing condition to me.  Don't toss 'em!






Dave K said:


> Great bike.
> 
> I would put repop Typhoons on it.  They roll really nice.


----------



## atencioee (Sep 23, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I love the colors on that bike. Hopefully you can find an original paint rack for that puppy. As for tires I would try to either find a set of Lightning Darts or John's chain treads. V/r Shawn



Would Lightning Darts or US Royal Chains have been original to these late 40s Autocycles? Did Autocycles come with thise tires? If not, what tires did the Autocycles typically come with?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 23, 2019)

I like blackwall tires on the black/ivory paint scheme. Typhoon cord brick thread tires are correct but if you are gonna ride it alot....go with aftermarket ...they are just tires and you can always mount the original if you display it or if decide to sell it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 23, 2019)

ANybody live near steves bicycle shop? what is it now i wonder...google maps shows a parking lot. but its an odd number but shows on the even side...maybe  it was on the other side?


----------

